# Almond Cream



## kitchenelf (Nov 23, 2003)

Almond Cream

Ingredients:

7 cups milk
1-1/2 blanched almonds
7 tbs rice flour
1 cup warm water
1-1/2 cups caster or soft brown sugar
A little bit of finely grated coconut for garnish. if desired.

Preparation:

Bring the milk to boil in a heavy based pan. Carefully pour 2-3 cups of the hot milk into a blender with some of the almonds and grind thoroughly, adding more milk and almonds until it’s all processed smoothly.

Pour the mixture back into the pan and set on a low heat. In a bowl, dissolve the rice flour in water, and then slowly add the simmering milk and almond mixture and cook, stirring constantly, for about 10 minutes. 

Stir in the sugar and continue simmering over low heat for another 30 minutes. Keep stirring almost constantly to prevent the formation of lumps and to prevent the mixture from sticking to the bottom of the pan and burning.

Remove from the heat and pour into individual serving bowls. Decorate with grated coconut and chill before serving. The same recipe can be followed using either pistachio nuts or walnuts for variations. 

Serves 10.

*This recipe was originally posted by Hanna*


----------



## Hanna (Nov 23, 2003)

hey what happened? i guess i put the almond cream recipe under the "orange sweet" subject,right?


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 23, 2003)

LOL Hanna,

I usually separate recipes so there's one to a post - it is easier for a search engine to pick it up if it's a title   I hope that was OK.


----------



## Hanna (Nov 24, 2003)

oops i made a mistake,actually i typed it all in WORD and saved it,so when i pasted it here,i forgot to put the second recipe separately,well thanx anyway!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 24, 2003)

No problem Hanna - you keep posting any way you want - it's called "job security"


----------

